# News from Blue Heron Guide Service!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Here are some pics from the last trips we have made....July has been fantastic.....the pics say it all...</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>20 lb. Amberjack....we have had a hard time getting to the Amberjack beacause of all the snapper and the kings....crazy stuff....</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>6 lb. red snapper on fly.....on an amberjack fly.....</DIV></DIV>More King Mackerel than I have ever seen....we have been catching them on lures and flies....</DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Don't forget millions of huge ladyfish, and thousands of Spanish....big bluefish smashing topwater plugs....the time is now.....and clear water.....of course my favorite trips are still taking kids out there and introducing them to fishing....lots of Father and Son trips..can't go wrong right now...I even have an awesome swimming hole......</DIV>







</DIV></DIV>The news is for the summer of 2010....I will be running a lot of trips next yeararound the Apalachicola area for the phenomenal opportunities the area offers...the waters I grew up on....I have found some new spots...lots of fish...big fish!</DIV></DIV>Here are some others pics I like and wanted to share..</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Storms coming across the flats....</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>The view from my perch!....waiting on the silver kings to approach!</DIV></DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Spearfishing with my son....</DIV></DIV></DIV>And....</DIV></DIV><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I have been shooting lots of video this year.. I think it captures the mood on the boat....ckeck it out... 

Go get 'em....light 'em up!

King Mackerel and Big AJ!






Saltwater flyfishing.. turned out to be a big Red Snapper!





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></DIV>Hope you guys enjoyed the pics and the videos.....</DIV></DIV>I have some more news, but I will save it for later....</DIV></DIV>


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Quality as usual Bob. Keep it up.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Bob!! Great pics and the video makes me jealous!!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

More pics coming soon.....

Thanks for viewing.....


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Enjoying the pics. I am trying to be patient as I get my boat together andraise my 4.5 yr old to serious fishing age. Keep'em coming. SHB


----------

